# CSS von Client -> an Bean senden



## internet (6. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wie ich den style einer Komponente auslesen kann?
Ich habe folgendes:


```
UIComponent component3322 = viewRoot.findComponent("addDocumentTemplateForm:panelTest_0");
		
		OutputPanel outputPanel = (OutputPanel) viewRoot.findComponent("addDocumentTemplateForm:panelTest_0");
		String s = outputPanel.getStyle();
```

Das geht auch alles, ich bekomme den Style.
Aber das Problem ist, dass ich folgendes habe:

1) Ich rufe die Seite auf
2) Verändere durch "resizable" (Komponente von Primefaces) die Größe des OutputPanels
3) Möchte nun die veränderte Größe in der Bean haben -> Problem: ich bekomme nur den Wert zurvor, also nicht den veränderten Wert (mit veränderteren Wert meine ich width und height)

Wie kann ich den veränderten Wert bekommen?


----------

